# Saffy groomed for show tomorrow



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

SUCH a gorgeous girlie now!!!! So so so cute. I'm seriously jealous of you going to the show, I hate when I miss out going to them too!! lol


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I wish I had a force dryer though! It would make it so much quicker and easier...
From 2 hours to less than 1/2!
Also, a better coat would help! I have just made a new record, 1 1/2 inches on her hocks!!!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow she grows coat FAST! Check out that BLACK nose! lol She's looking good, Jak!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Wow she grows coat FAST! Check out that BLACK nose! lol She's looking good, Jak!


Haha, thanks, I'm loving her "black" nose lol... 
I'm thinking of letting her topknot grow out long so I can tie it up 
It's just a matter of trying to find a trim that makes her look half decent with the type of coat she has. 
I think though, when she goes to wondergroomer (FD) lol, in a couple of weeks, she'll have her bracelets merged into her legs, so she can have straight legs again.. I am thinking straight, and I would love to have them long again.. and short body.. 

Lol so much to think and plan about!!....


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I dooooooo love a tied topknot.. Fluffy approves of that decision. >)


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I dooooooo love a tied topknot.. Fluffy approves of that decision. >)


so does FD!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I just love her, she's so pretty and looks all dainty (but looks like she could still kick your butt if she needed to, lol). Best of luck at the show!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I just love her, she's so pretty and looks all dainty (but looks like she could still kick your butt if she needed to, lol). Best of luck at the show!


Haha, she is soo soo dainty, perfect way to describe her.. She believes she is higher than others, she thinks her place is up on the couch with us, but she'll always pause first for approval. When I get her moving, she just floats around the ring....
....but in saying that, she can be a ferocious beast!!!! lol, just kidding..
but she will not tolerate a dog in her personal space (ie running around, jumping in her face, or getting right in there playing etc.) she is just not a playful dog.. But as she gets more confidence around them, she is happy to run along side other dogs, just not quite playing with them though.. very occasionally she will, and it is so lovely to see, as it shows me what she would've been like if her previous owners hadn't 'screwed up' her 'childhood' so to speak

But wherever she goes, people just adore her, because she will approach random people, and sit at their feet, and gently lean into them, looking up at them, with that cute puppy dog eye begging for pats... and people just cannot resist..
She is just generally a really nice dog to be around!


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

She is such a beauty!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Those are lovely pics. She looks and sounds like such a sweet girl


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

She looks great Jak, best of luck at the show!


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

She is BEAUTIFUL! Truly stunning. I love her eyes, so gentle.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

She looks just lovely. Good luck, let us know how you go!


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*she'a a beauty*

I like her haircut!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow....Saffy looks so fluffy. She is such a regal girl. Do you have diamonds ready for when she wins the show?

I think a tied up top knot would be absolutely stunning.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I think Saffy would look great with a tied topknot, she is such a pretty girl!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Saffy used to have a big tied-up topknot, but we cut it down while experimenting with other looks! lol. She's not actually entered in the show itself, so she cannot win it, but she will be the dog that Jak uses to win his junior handling class instead! hehehe

I got a txt from him earlier; he got the dog challenge with Duke their dobie, beating another dog to get it!!! I can't remember how many he has now, but it's all a step closer to his champion title!!! The girl dobies that were there got the breed and reserve of breed though. I haven't head any more updates so I don't think he got anything in group unfortunately!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Haha, yes we did get the dog challenge! Yay

But the two older bitches, who showed much better went BOB and RBOB

But he bet the other dog!!! So we now have 5/8 challenges towards his championship.. Hopefully he gets the other one tomorrow, you never know what could happen though...
He went nowhere in puppy group, the same showy mini schnauzer puppy bet him!!

At least today, I got him to trot half decently and holding his head up too!! (win)

Anyway with Saffy..............

she was totally *off* today!!!

She was off in la la land... She couldn't be bothered moving nicely, and kept getting distracted by things!! I don't know what was with her, cos she usually isn't like that!!!

So, there were only two of us in the class, and the guy that I have beaten about 10 times (he has never beaten me) Won!!!
lol, Saffy was totally off.. but the funny thing was, when we were placed and had to do the last lap, she was gliding across the ground beautifully!! People were even asking what was up with her lol..

But aside from that, I got to handle a Dalmatian to Best of Breed!!!!
I met him only 20 minutes before hand, and he was a lovely boy.. and we won!!!

Unfortunately, I didn't get to handle him in group because I was busy with Duke etc.

So it was a half and half good day!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh Jak, I so love seeing Saffy! She is such a sweet looking girl. 

Half a good day is still good!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my - what a weekend dude LMAO !!!! So many wins and so much fun and to top it all 


_HAAAAPPYYY BIIIIIRTHDAAAAAY TOOO YOUUUUU,
HAAAAPPY BIIIIIIIIIIIRTHDAAAAAAY TOOOOO YOUUUUUUUU,
HAPPYYYYYY BIIIIIIIIIRTHDAAYYYYY DEAR JAAAAAA-AAAAAK ,

HAAAPPYYYYY BIIIIIRTHDAY TOOOO YOOUUUUUOUOUOUUUUU !!!!! _ LOL YEAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! :humble:
*
May all of your dreams , big and small , come true and may you live to be a hundred with the world famous Poodle and Dobie lines !!!!!!

CHEEERS !!!!!!!:beer: LOL*


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Well, Jak! Happy Birthday young man!!

Every dog has an off day now and then. I'm sure she'll get back on track. Congratulations on your win with the dalmatian.

I love the second set of photos of Saffy; especially on the porch!!
_


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

wooooooooooooooooooot, go Jak! Duke won the dog challenge again (that's 6 now, only two more needed, with at least one when he's over a year old, to make him a champion) AND he got reserve of breed beating out the girl who got ROB yesterday! wooot!!!

He also got 3rd in the junior handlers class, and from what he says it was a big class with lots of good competition (12 years and over, so lots of older ones who are very good!) so WELL DONE Jak!! Sounds like he's been having an awesome birthday!! hehe.


Now he's promised me pics when he gets home later, so hopefully he will be able to post them on here soon too!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

She looks amazing.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl! And such lovely shots of her. I LOVE the first one of her on the red couch!!!!!! You deserve to be proud of her. Best of luck with all your showing!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Haha, thanks!

Yes we did go Dog Challenge again, so only 2 to go!! 
And the bitch went BOB again, she is his half-aunty too, but the other bitch, who is a 6 year old champion, he bet her, and went Reserve of Breed!! 
I was so pleased, because I didn't think he would go anywhere, but he did!

And in our junior handler heat, a 19 yr old won!! lol, and I placed 3rd

Most people in it, bar 1, were my age or older too, and it involved swapping dogs at one point. Luckily I got the samoyed that happened to be my bosses dog, so I was already familiar with her, because I had already practised with her... lol
But I didn't feel as though I did the best I could... I felt lazy lol 

We arrived to late for me to handle the Dalmatian again, but he went something in group this time, at only 11 months or so..

And thanks everyone ! You're all to kind


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow Jak! You really sound like you're on your way to being a full time professional handler! I'd love to see you stacking and moving in action! (I hope that didn't just sound totally weird. >_>)


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Wow Jak! You really sound like you're on your way to being a full time professional handler! I'd love to see you stacking and moving in action! (I hope that didn't just sound totally weird. >_>)


Haha, it only sounded weird cos you pointed it out ! lol.....

Lol, I still have so so much to learn! I am literally learning new things every time I go to a show! Some of the people are really nice and helpful, while others.... lol

Showing is so awesome


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

jak said:


> Haha, it only sounded weird cos you pointed it out ! lol....


Doh!

Now we just have to teach you how to groom!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Doh!
> 
> Now we just have to teach you how to groom!


Lol, I know......

Haha, I am ok with the upkeep, getting better with the coat care, and can do f/f/t's pretty well
I even have the clippers, and have a 15 blade coming tomorrow...
Just not so skilled in the grooming department...lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It takes a bit! But you'll get the hang of it!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> It takes a bit! But you'll get the hang of it!


Yeah, hopefully... 

I just don't want her to look terrible lol


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

jak said:


> Yeah, hopefully...
> 
> I just don't want her to look terrible lol


I don't think she could look terrible, besides you have FD if you have to fix it. Wish we had an FD in CT! How did you two meet and become friends?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Looking good! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

Very pretty girl! Good luck in the shows! Looks like she can turn some heads!!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Congratulations to Duke!!! He is a very spectacular Dobe. I'm not very versed with them, but he is impressive.

Of course, the handler has some moves too! It sounds like you almost stole the show. It sounds like you had a lot of tough competition which always seems to teach you something invaluable.

It's exciting you had such a wonderful day, especially on your birthday! 

Many more Happy Birthdays to You!!!!

Not to be selfish or anything, but where's the pictures??????


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

WOW! Saffy is beautiful and you are amazing. Congratulations on so much hard work. It sounds like you are well on your way! The dogs are lucky to have such an amazing young man!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> I don't think she could look terrible, besides you have FD if you have to fix it. Wish we had an FD in CT! How did you two meet and become friends?


Lol, you'd be surprised! 
She looks so good because of the grooming FD does, I just maintain the coat really 

We met first really, when she so nicely slotted us in, because we'd left her to get groomed way too late, haha, and then through obedience and agility, and breed shows, and just from then on really!



BFF said:


> Congratulations to Duke!!! He is a very spectacular Dobe. I'm not very versed with them, but he is impressive.
> 
> Of course, the handler has some moves too! It sounds like you almost stole the show. It sounds like you had a lot of tough competition which always seems to teach you something invaluable.
> 
> ...



Haha, lol, Duke does seem to be getting lots of comments lol Which I am pleased to hear, because I'm not very versed with them either! lol


Pictures are coming!! Just been busy lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ooooh, do I see the trees going yellow in the background of those pictures? ^^


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Here is a photo of Duke










Pity I couldn't get him to stand like this at the show!

I will make a new thread with all the pics


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

She's beautiful! I love the pics with the mountains behind, but the ones on the couch seem so "very poodle."


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

*Linky Linkidy Linkidy Link Link Link!!!*

(to the pictures that is)


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

May I ask how old you were when you started in Juniors? Do you plan to be a professional handler one day?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> May I ask how old you were when you started in Juniors? Do you plan to be a professional handler one day?


Here, there are two types of junior handling:

Club run events:

Usually there are two classes, 11 and under and 12 and over.

and 

NZYKC (New Zealand Young Kennel Club -yes a kennel club just for us)
ages are from 5-20

There are 4 age classes:

5-7, 7-11, 12-15 and 16-20

and if you win your age group, you qualify, for the national show junior handlers heat.

I only started 'dog stuff' at the start of last year.
It started with agility and obedience, and we started going to shows (breed) then, and about june last year, I went into the ring for the first time in a club fun show event thingy.

So, I guess 10 months or so handling, but mainly Saffy, Duke, and occasionally someone elses dogs, which is happening more and more now!

I don't know if I would want to become a professional handler though, because I plan to have enough of my own dogs, to actually worry about someone elses! But I will most definitely, at shows, take other people's dogs into the ring, but not the whole care etc thing.

Over here, you don't actually see that many professional handlers so to speak. There aren't actually many who handle people's dogs, and look after them too. There are far more owner/breeder handlers, and if you physically cannot handle your dog, you get someone else at the show to do it for you.
There are a lot of people at shows who will handle many people's dogs, usually because they have more than one in the ring, but it is mainly young people, but people will handle their friends dogs.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

That is so cool that you have your own kennel club for young people! It sounds great!! I love the pictures of your Saffy and the descriptions you give sound similar to my Lacey, who also gets to compete in Juniors with my friends daughter. Your dobe is a very handsome looking dog. Thanks for taking the time to teach me a bit about your dog world


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

What a pretty girl she is!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she is soooo pretty and so fluffy!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

She is stunning!
(And she looks very huggable).


----------

